# PRX - Prodigy Gold



## Darryn (16 January 2007)

Have been watching this company for a while, started watching at 6 cents, always thought that I had missed the boat. Today the share price has had a correction. down from 14cents to 11.5cents (currently). Now I am wondering if its worth while jumping in at 11 - 11.5cents. The company is awaiting more annoncements.
Any thoughts?


----------



## explod (20 March 2007)

Looking strong on the 12 month chart the last few days.   Considerable accumulation since early Jan 07.  Large buyers v small sellers at the moment.  Have taken a punt on them today..   Any views out there?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 March 2007)

Broker mate told me awhile back that they had possibly discovered a JML type deposit ie VMS (Volcanic Massive Sulphides)

This was when it was 6/7c I thought it was a bit too spec,

Since then it has attracted Insto support including US Insto backing, maybe there is something there?

I'm still watching though from the sidelines


----------



## alankew (29 March 2007)

YT you still watching this one-looks to have broken out but not with massive volume.Tempted to pick some up


----------



## explod (29 March 2007)

If it holds above the new high tomorrow we have a breakout. The rise in volume today, though small, makes the move bullish IMHO


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 March 2007)

alankew said:


> YT you still watching this one-looks to have broken out but not with massive volume.Tempted to pick some up




Too expensive for me now, shoulda woulda coulda picked em up at 6-7c when I was first told about them


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (16 October 2007)

Hi fellow ASF readers,

Does anyone have much info on ABU?? I am a shareholer bought in at 16.5c a few months back, seen it peak as high as 22c but then it dropped back just as fast. I dont intend on selling anytime soon, but was just wondering if anyone else rated the stock??

Its had a bit of activity today, rising to 15c up 7% and with no announcements!

Cheers

*Business Description *
ABM Resources NL (ABU, former Tantalum Australia NL) is a base metals and uranium exploration company. Current focus is on exploration for base metals at the Erayinia JV. ABU changed its principal activities from development of tantalum and niobium projects to base metals exploration in March 2006q.


----------



## Trade4Us (25 October 2007)

Yeah I would be interested to hear what people have to say about ABU, I was considering jumping in, currently at 17c??? It's been a bit all over the place but seems to be steading somewhat, or that could be me wishful thinking??!


----------



## wipz (28 November 2007)

Well, i just listened to the exec chairmans interview on the new Mimosa gold project acquisition (51% ABU). 

Worth a listen, gives some updates on the suphide project in WA as well:

http://www.brr.com.au/event/ABU/2062/36654/wmp/ucw9g781zq

The gold project looks like it has potential, 3km x 1.5km area that has had no modern exploration on it.  Gold has been panned by local artisanal miners for over 20 years.  ABU believes there is good chance they will have a significant find here..

Kins stated that there will be more news on exploration next week.  ABU may be comming out of hybernation, stay tuned.


----------



## wipz (18 June 2008)

Great investo presentation out by ABU.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00851817

Gives some nice updates on projects and key timing! Great initiative by the company as the SP has been declining for quite some time.
Looking forward to see some drilling results from Mimosa in 4qtr 08.

Cheers!


----------



## happytown (2 June 2009)

ann out earlier regarding completion of due diligence on the mou signed with ochre holdings

as to the mou,



> ...
> 
> The Board believes the Agreement with Ochre and the future appointment of Dr Archibald to the ABM Board adds significantly to the potential value of  the company. Dr Archibald’s appointment will bring to ABM highly successful intellectual property in exploration, corporate experience and a high-level global network within the mining and financing sector. It is also intended that Ochre will identify and acquire a suite of new projects that, upon successful acquisition, will create a natural resources company of global significance. In the light of this refocus, the Company will also review its portfolio with particular focus on its African exploration assets
> 
> ...



aisde from shareholder approval, the mou is ubject to,



> ...
> 
> *Ochre successfully acquiring, within 90 days of the date of the Memorandum of Understanding, at least one project on ABM’s behalf on terms that are acceptable to ABM in its absolute discretion*;
> 
> ...



consideration is outlined in the ann, including shares and options with escrow periods attached, it is interesting to note



> ...
> 
> The exercise prices and conditions of the Options guarantee there must first be an uplift in the value of the Company before the Options become exercisable.
> 
> ...



cheers


----------



## Kremmen (16 July 2010)

Up almost 50% this month. A few days of huge volumes this week, surrounding its announcement concerning drilling results. Has anyone been following this stock at all recently?


----------



## Miner (17 July 2010)

Kremmen said:


> Up almost 50% this month. A few days of huge volumes this week, surrounding its announcement concerning drilling results. Has anyone been following this stock at all recently?




Please check tipping competition and Astrostuff thread. 

You would get interesting comments and the recent spike is astouding by any standard. 

But I do not know about this stock and only assisting you to refer previous references.

Sorry to write so many words to fill in 100 characters


----------



## exgeo (20 August 2010)

Announcement of 19th Aug:

*•ABM Resources More than Doubles the Vertical Extent of Gold Mineralisation at The Buccaneer Porphyry Prospect at Twin Bonanza
*•Mineralisation confirmed from near surface to depths of >350 metres

*Hole BCRC100010:*
 271 metres grading 0.54g/t gold (0.1g/t Au cut off) including
• 153 metres grading 0.85g/t gold (0.3g/t Au cut off) including
o 80 metres grading 1.17g/t gold (0.7g/t cut-off) including
o 47 metres grading 1.71g/t gold (1.0g/t cut-off).
* Hole BCRC100008:*
 297 metres grading 0.45g/t gold (0.1g/t Au cut off) including
• 123 metres grading 1.04g/t gold (0.3g/t Au cut off) including
o 48 metres grading 1.28g/t gold (0.7g/t cut-off) including
o 15 metres grading 2.92g/t gold (1.0g/t cut-off).

Shaping up as a nice bulk-mining target, shallow enough for an open-pit IMHO


----------



## mr. jeff (27 April 2011)

ABU might be worth keeping an eye on again.
Just a bump as there was a good volume traded today so it came to my attention.





POG would be helping, and they have embarked on a bit of a serious drilling program.
Further, their chart looks interesting, with a 2 year high becoming closer, a decent upwards move at the moment. Not exactly a roarer, but if anyone has any historic insight then that would be of interest. I have made a small entry...


----------



## Stockman2678 (15 May 2011)

Looking good! ABU should be trading at 10c with current gold reserves of 1.7 mill! Aggressive drill program should bring good news soon.


----------



## mr. jeff (17 May 2011)

Stockman2678 said:


> Looking good! ABU should be trading at 10c with current gold reserves of 1.7 mill! Aggressive drill program should bring good news soon.




I would like to bring this stock to any holders' attention that aren't watching closely.
In anticipation of drilling results, the price action has been very positive particularly as a lot of the goldies have been coming off. 




I noticed it had a large volume traded today relative to other stocks, and I have no idea whether it will keep on going but be careful of a bolt for the door when any news is posted. I am a holder and don't intend to jump ship as I am convinced there is more here, but the run has been solid and it seems a bit too good to date.

Wait til it goes parabolic I guess !?


----------



## Stockman2678 (31 August 2011)

Things are starting to look interesting out at twin bonanza.
This should significantly increase their resource estimate.
Interesting couple of months ahead for this who are interested.


"ASX ANNOUNCEMENT / MEDIA RELEASE ASX:ABU
31st August, 2011
2 metres averaging 413.5g/t gold within
6 metres averaging 140g/t gold
ABM Resources NL (“ABM” or “The Company”) is pleased to announce further drill results from the Company’s Twin Bonanza Gold Camp Project.
• OPRC100021 partial results at the Old Pirate Northern Extensions return:
 6 metres averaging 140g/t gold including: • 2 metres averaging 413.5g/t gold.
• Remainder of hole OPRC100021 and five other holes from Old Pirate Northern Extensions pending assay.
Managing Director of ABM Resources, Mr Darren Holden, said “These very high-grade assay results are from the drill interval with the visible gold recently reported at Old Pirate. This is the second interval of bonanza grades that we have intersected in limited drilling to date, which, when taken with similarly high-grade surface samples and other drill results, bodes well for the potential of the Old Pirate Prospect. This zone extends Old Pirate to the north of previous drilling and also extends the system at depth. We look forward to bringing you further results as soon as possible.”
Old Pirate High Grade Gold Prospect & Northern Extensions
Hole OPRC100021 is located approximately 150 metres farther north of OPRC100005 which in 2010 intersected 5 metres averaging 274g/t gold (Figure 1 & refer to release 27/07/2010 for further details). In addition, a surface rock-chip sample on the recently drilled section recorded 95.5g/t gold (Figure 2). Drill
Old Pirate Northern Extensions High Grade Drill Results –
￼
results from OPRC100021 are shown in Appendix 1. These results are from the same section where the Company recently reported visible high grade gold.
Mineralisation at Old Pirate is hosted by veins within folded sandstone and shale sediments. A diorite intrusive body has recently been recognised at depth and appears to focus mineralisation. The Old Pirate Prospect is noted for its coarse grained particulate gold and the Company uses a combination of standard fire-assay and screen-fire assay to test for this gold. This gold is distributed throughout a series of quartz veins ranging from centimetres to several metres wide and is defined by drilling and surface mapping over an area of 600 metres by 250 metres. Overall the Old Pirate Prospect sits within a 3 kilometre long regolith geochemistry anomaly. ABM is testing various parts of the 3 kilometre Old Pirate trend this year.
ABM is also in the process of getting the two high grade pre-split samples (approximately 20 kilograms each) transported to Perth for full metallurgical testing which will extract the gold from the samples and provide a further result for this high-grade gold section.
Figure 1. OPRC100021 E-W Cross-Section on 7768120N.
￼2
￼Figure 2. Old Pirate Map view showing OPRC100021, OPRC100018 and OPDD100001 locations. Hole OPRC1000019 located ~200m further south from view. Refer to previous releases for historic and 2010 drill result details.
3
Further follow up drilling is planned for Old Pirate this year. In addition, approximately 250 metres of the targeted 1000 metres of the longitudinal bulk trenching program has been completed with results expected shortly. The longitudinal trenching is designed to test the average gold grade of the veins at the surface ahead of possible resource estimation work.
Other Results
Drill-results have been received and compiled for other holes (Appendix 1). Preliminary results from Old Pirate Southern Extensions include significant results from OPRC100018 with:
• 2 metres averaging 5.66g/t gold (0.3g/t cut off) including: o 1 metre averaging 10.65g/t gold (1.0g/t cut off).
• 8 metres averaging 1.05g/t gold (0.3g/t cut off) including: o 1 metre averaging 6.02g/t gold (1.0g/t cut off).
• 16 metres averaging 0.64g/t gold (0.3g/t cut off) including: o 1 metre averaging 1.54g/t gold (1.0g/t cut off).
Selected samples from the Old Pirate drilling, including hole OPDD100001 where visible gold was sighted, are being returned to the laboratory for screen-fire assay methods to test for coarse particulate gold.
The Landlubber target located to the west of Old Pirate consists of an arsenic anomaly 2 kilometres long with no surface outcrop. Drill assays returned generally low-grade values with 1 metre at 3.44g/t gold being the peak value in LLRC100001 from 236 metres. However, two of the six holes at Landlubber (LLRC100001, LLRC100004) intersected a medium grained intrusive rock thought to be comparable to the Buccaneer Porphyry body and further work is on-going for targeting in this large anomalous area. One hole reported to date from the Bandit Prospect BTRC100001 showed principally broad zones of anomalous gold with a peak value of 0.12g/t gold from 89 metres.
The back-log of samples in the laboratory is being cleared and further results from Twin Bonanza, as well as the Company’s regional projects such as Kroda and Lake Mackay are expected shortly."


----------



## mr. jeff (8 September 2011)

Further good drilling results to add to stockman's post,

*ASX ANNOUNCEMENT / MEDIA RELEASE ASX:ABU*
7th September, 2011

Old Pirate Northern Extensions

Further High Grade Results

ABM Resources NL (“ABM” or “The Company”) is pleased to announce further drill results from the Company’s Twin Bonanza Gold Camp Project.

New zone identified in OPRC100021 with:
 5 metres averaging 13.34g/t gold including:
• 3 metres averaging 21.85g/t gold.

• Also in OPRC100021 previously reported high-grade zone
(31/8/2011) is widened with further results increasing overall
intercept to:

 9 metres averaging 100.9g/t gold including the previously
reported:

• 2 metres averaging 413.5g/t gold.

Darren Holden, Managing Director said, “Further results once again emphasise that Old
Pirate is a series of multiple lodes with some very high grade gold distributed throughout
the system. These latest results include 5 metres averaging 13.34g/t gold which are
projected to possibly link through to a 95.5g/t gold rock chip sample collected at the
surface and have also increased the width of the mineralised high grade zone recently
reported. The newly recognised mineralisation at the Old Pirate Northern Extensions is
open both along strike and down dip.”

Abu has not broken above previous recent highs, but is looking solid and has had some large volume on this news. Looking for a break of 5.6c, then it is on.


----------



## Stockman2678 (8 September 2011)

Another great Day for ABM resources, up over 11%. With over 14000 meters of drill samples in the lab, there should be a flood of announcements over the coming weeks ahead.


----------



## mr. jeff (12 September 2011)

ABU have been down today, but after friday's surge no surprise.
Today's announcement very good, further good drilling results 
"12th September, 2011
Discovery at Cypress Prospect with
26 metres averaging 5.53g/t Gold including
7 metres averaging 20.13g/t Gold
ABM Resources NL (“ABM” or “The Company”) is pleased to announce further drill results from the
Company’s flagship Twin Bonanza Gold Camp Project.
• New Discovery at the Cypress Prospect with CYRC100004
intersecting contact shear / vein related mineralisation returning:
• 26 metres averaging 5.53g/t gold (0.5g/t cut-off) including:
 7 metres averaging 20.13g/t gold.
• Discovery open along strike in both directions and up and down
dip.
• Discovery located on western contact of porphyry with a similar
style and a potential link to the Caribbean Zone located 0.8km to
the south.
• Other Cypress results include CYRC100002 intersecting Buccaneer
porphyry style mineralisation located 1km northwest of
CYRC100004 with:
• 40 metres averaging 0.83g/t gold (0.5g/t cut-off) including:
 2 metres averaging 10.68g/t (1.0g/t cut-off) gold."

Their potential grows. The market reaction to last weeks announcement was the same - good news followed by a sell down, hopefully that does not last too long.
They certainly have some decent ground there to be exploring.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (12 September 2011)

It was actually up to around 4.7% I believe today in the morning on those drill results; I couldn't resist the temptation to sell given how the market was going today.

I think there's a hell of a lot of potential in this for a bounce once it eventually comes.


----------



## mr. jeff (13 October 2011)

This stock has been very successful of late.
Sounds like ramping, but have a look at the history of their drilling and trenching.
Further results today saw 20% gain this morning.

"ASX ANNOUNCEMENT / MEDIA RELEASE ASX:ABU
13th October, 2011
Old Pirate Phase One Bulk Longitudinal Trenching Results:
First Three Veins Combine for Strike Length of
166 metres averaging 19.17g/t Gold
ABM Resources NL (“ABM” or “The Company”) is pleased to announce results from Phase 1 of the Old
Pirate Bulk Sampling and Trenching Program, which is part of the Company’s Twin Bonanza Gold
Camp Project.
• Overall weighted average from 207 samples with a combined strike length of
3 veins = 166 metres averaging 19.17g/t gold.
• Peak assay of 697g/t gold with 61 samples grading greater than 10g/t gold
(average 54.8g/t gold) and 6 samples grading greater than 100g/t gold
(average 259g/t gold).
• Individual vein-trench results are:
o 95 metres averaging 27.96g/t gold (open along strike) including:
 12 metres averaging 115.10g/t gold
 6 metres averaging 37.09 g/t gold
 22 metres averaging 29.95g/t gold.
o 46 metres averaging 10.59g/t gold (open along strike) including:
 32 metres averaging 13.74g/t gold.
o 25 metres averaging 8.50g/t gold including:
 6 metres averaging 19.68g/t gold.
• Individual veins exposed range from 10cm to 5 metres in width.
• Phase 2 trenching (440 samples) from other veins are in transit to the
laboratory and a further 700 samples to be collected as part of Phase 3."

Very nice.
ABM have gone from strength to strength and although an explorer they have a large parcel of EL's which are proving to be valuable.

19% holding by Tanami Exploration, subsidiary of TAM. other holders JP morgan front at 7%.


----------



## Chasero (4 November 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> This stock has been very successful of late.
> Sounds like ramping, but have a look at the history of their drilling and trenching.
> Further results today saw 20% gain this morning.
> .




No one interested in this stock?

Looks very promising  And breakout today no? 0.064 resistance broken


----------



## mr. jeff (16 November 2011)

When looking at the weekly chart it appears that the 7c mark will now provide some support. There are continued great drilling results coming from ABU and more expected. This news flow that they release regularly seems to nicely support the run...





Weekly chart ABU


----------



## Avneel (19 December 2011)

This stock has taken a beating in the last week. Aside from some weakness in the price of gold, any ideas what else might be affecting it??

What's the consensus on this bull run continuing for ABU??


----------



## mr. jeff (20 December 2011)

3 things

1 - they are an explorer
2- they are in gold which has been smashed
3- they attract a  lot of speculators

weightings are: 

1- 25%
2- 45%
3- 30%

this is an official release from my opinion resource


----------



## mr. jeff (16 February 2012)

For those interested, I was pondering the action from this corner and found that the 5c level is significant resistance - approximately there now, with sp at  5.3c . 





You can see that the volume dries up at that level and then the stocks bounces back into the range. Not very exciting but so far today there has been quite low volume and may present a good buying opportunity - unless you are already in (probably with losses). Currently holding losses after not sticking to trading rules. BAD!

I have noted that my post further down was completely wrong, so don't want to be too bullish - ABU has not moved higher for a long time and this begs the question of why. Don't really know / does it matter? Not really. 
Better explorers out there at the moment, but if that 5c level holds there may be potential for a low risk entry.


----------



## Chasero (17 February 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> For those interested, I was pondering the action from this corner and found that the 5c level is significant resistance - approximately there now, with sp at  5.3c .
> 
> 
> View attachment 46090
> ...




Been following ABU since jan.. always felt I 'missed the boat'.

Got in today @ 0.053.. there was around 1 mill of shares at 0.052 and 0.051... I ate all the shares @ 0.053 lols. Not much selling happen around 5c true


----------



## Chasero (12 March 2012)

Hyperion Drill Results Show Wide Mineralised Zones 

The results don't seem too bad.

Either someone's keeping the price low or no one's interested in ABU?

Will see what happens this week


----------



## mr. jeff (13 March 2012)

Chasero said:


> Hyperion Drill Results Show Wide Mineralised Zones
> 
> The results don't seem too bad.
> 
> ...




I think they have a JORC update coming soon too, which if I am right may spur a run up. They have had some very wide, shallow intercepts in the last  year so this may surprise to the upside.


----------



## ACEz (15 March 2012)

WOW there has been some weird trades on this in the last few minutes, a heap valued at like 7-50 dollars.

This morning looked like a bit of an accumulation session though. Support seems to be holding well


----------



## mr. jeff (15 March 2012)

ACEz said:


> WOW there has been some weird trades on this in the last few minutes, a heap valued at like 7-50 dollars.
> 
> This morning looked like a bit of an accumulation session though. Support seems to be holding well




Doesn't look good in my eyes, not holding 5c and selling down again today but on reasonable volume. Don't know why other than suggesting that whoever has held a stake is offloading and moving on, perhaps due to an opinion on POG or perhaps due to the stocks conditions. 

Forgetting the speculation, this offers a fundamentalist an opportunity to buy but I wouldn't touch it until it showed strong signs of recovering first.

With all the intercepts, you would wonder why it was not more like 14 cents so obviously something here smells and I don't know what it is. 

I hold a small portion for some unknown reason.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 April 2012)

Great news and really offering some potential.




Great JORC announcement and really good grades. 
Market cap currently at  $162 M. I remember remarking that Ampella and PVM were around the 240M MC with comparable resources, quite surprising given the safety of being in Australia. 

Will watch to see if it begins ascending again. (up 8% today, hope it terminates that down move). That high grade top strip will really pay back development quickly.

Now for production.


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

MC now of $133m

Since your last post Mr Jeff, these have been the last announcements.

*Old Pirate Stage 1 Scoping Study Results*
• 261,000 ounces gold recovered in Stage 1 open pit via gravity gold extraction methods. Stage 1 does not include cyanide leach, underground scenarios or integration of other gold bearing veins identified but not in the resource estimation.
• $27.1M capital expenditure (gravity plant, camp and associated infrastructure) paid back in the first 5 months of production.
• $257M Net Present Value (NPV) applying 0% discount rate (equivalent to cash flow over 2 years mine life).
• $228M NPV applying 9.8% discount rate.
• $511 per ounce of gold total operating cost inclusive of mining, processing, royalties and administration (cash cost ~$383 per ounce).

*High Grade Gold Drill Results Extend Buccaneer*
• High grade intercepts on the south east extensions of Buccaneer in BCRC100090 ending in mineralisation with:
• 31 metres averaging 3.68g/t gold (0.5g/t cut-off) including:
• 14 metres averaging 7.56g/t gold (1.1g/t cut-off).
• Recent review of 2011 drill core from Buccaneer reveals considerably more visible free gold in veins than previously observed prompting further review of higher grade zones.

*Longitudinal Surface Sampling Uncovers New HighGrade Vein at Old Pirate with*
*185m strike length averaging 30.96g/t gold*
• New "East Side" high grade vein discovered at surface; outside current resource.
• New "East Side" vein will likely be encompassed in a widened pit design also enabling more of the existing Old Pirate resource to be included in the pit.
• Systematic surface sampling results of the East Side vein received to date:
• 185 metres strike length averaging 30.96g/t gold including higher grade section of:
• 32 metres strike length averaging 101.0g/t gold.
• Peak assay value of 1150g/t gold (0.115% gold) and 26 other samples >100g/t gold.
• Abundant coarse visible gold sighted at surface.
• Reported vein section ranges from 0.15 metres to 1.8 metres width with an average width of 0.42 metres.
• East Side vein extends over a further 340m+ cumulative strike length pending assay:
• To the south, vein widens up to 3 metres width with ~90 metres of strike length and projected to link with the high grade Old Pirate South vein.
• To the north, vein splits into multiple veins with approximately 250 metres of cumulative strike length projected.
• A further 2000 samples+ of exposed vein and 40 RC holes for 6500m of drilling have been completed across the wider Old Pirate area and are pending assay.




*New Prospect with Coarse Visible Gold at Surface Discovered 800m South of Old Pirate*
New Prospect named “The Golden Hind" Prospect.
• The Golden Hind Prospect is located 800m south of the Old Pirate resource area.
• Approximately 400m strike length of outcropping vein between 30cm and 3 metres in width extending under cover along strike.
• Coarse visible gold observed in hand-specimen with assays pending.
• Never before drill-tested zone.

*Phase 2: Longitudinal Surface Sampling links East Side Vein to Old Pirate South for a total of*
*343m strike length averaging 28.9g/t gold*


• "East Side" high grade vein is extensional to existing resource and now confirmed to link with Old Pirate South resource area.
• Systematic surface sampling results of the East Side vein received for 2012 Phase 2:
• 63 metres strike length averaging 15.42g/t gold linking the East Side vein with the Old Pirate South resource area for a total vein sampling of:
• 343 metres strike length averaging 28.9g/t gold.
• Vein section is up to 3 metres wide with an average width of 1.9 metres with the widest sections carrying the highest grades of up to 273g/t gold.
• Two new extensional mineralised quartz veins also identified with an average width of 0.66 metres discovered between the East Side Vein and the main Old Pirate area with cumulative strike length sampling of:
• 110 metres strike length averaging 15.83g/t gold including a higher grade section of:
• 30 metres strike length averaging 55.70g/t gold.
• Surface sampling at the Golden Hind Vein completed and pending assay with:
• 400 metres projected target zone with multiple veins.
• 40 metre central section with continuous coarse visible gold sighted.

*Phase 3: Longitudinal Surface Vein Sampling Extends the Western Limb of Old Pirate Beyond Existing Resource with:*
*126m strike length vein averaging 42.37g/t gold
*• Western Limb vein with an average width of 0.19 metres extends north beyond theexisting resource with surface sampling returning:• 126 metres strike length averaging 42.37g/t gold.
• A peak value of 502g/t gold was returned from a surface sample.
• A recently discovered outcrop 600 metres further north is directly along strike and may provide further extensions (pending sampling).





That is an absurd number of shares on issue, these guys really need a share consolidation.


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*High Grade Gold Drill Results Extend Cypress Zone at Buccaneer*
*6 metres averaging 20.37g/t gold within 294 metres averaging 0.73g/t gold

*ABU announce further results of this season’s extensional drilling at the Company's 2.67 million ounce gold Buccaneer Porphyry Deposit.

Highlights from Buccaneer
• High grade intercepts at the Cypress Zone at the Buccaneer Porphyry Gold Deposit in hole BCRC100101 with:
• 6 metres averaging 20.37g/t gold (1.1g/t cut-off) within:
• 294 metres averaging 0.73g/t gold (0.2g/t cut-off).

• Other results include extensions of the Eastern Contact Zone at Buccaneer with:
• 157 metres averaging 0.45g/t gold (0.2g/t gold) including two zones of:
 39 metres averaging 0.90g/t gold (0.5g/t cut-off) and
 22 metres averaging 0.97g/t gold (0.5g/t cut-off).


----------



## mr. jeff (2 August 2012)

ABU drifting and seemingly not going anywhere exciting at this stage. 
Porphyry type ounces not favourable and my suggestion as to lacklustre sp. even when announcing high grade.

Has there been any PFS done or are they another explorer only?


----------



## springhill (3 August 2012)

*Further Old Pirate High Grade Drill Results*

Highlights from Drilling
• Old Pirate South zone extended 90m down plunge in hole OPRC100036 with:
• 8 metres averaging 24.14g/t gold.

• Western Limb Vein extensions at depth in OPRC100058 with:
• 5 metres averaging 52.27g/t gold.

• Other Results from various drill holes include:
• 8 metres averaging 3.22g/t gold;
• 1 metre grading 18.70g/t gold;
• 4 metres averaging 4.03g/t gold;
• 3 metres averaging 4.33g/t gold;
• 2 metres averaging 6.42g/t gold;
• 1 metre grading 10.2g/t gold.

*Mr Jeff, all I can find is a Scoping Study for Old Pirate
*Entech Pty Ltd Mining Consultants compiled a scoping study based only on open pit Indicated and Inferred resource estimates to a depth of 100 metres. The Stage 1 Old Pirate open pit is modelled to contain 832,000t averaging 11.5g/t gold and is based on both Inferred and Indicated Resource Estimations. The presence of high grade coarse free gold at Old Pirate suggests the construction of a simple Gravity Processing Plant with savings on capital expenditure and processing compared to conventional cyanide leach processing.
On-site Gravity Processing Plant. Assumes a 350,000 to 450,000 tonnes per annum gravity gold recovery plant is installed at Old Pirate and assumes a $1600 per ounce realised gold price:
• 261,000 ounces gold recovered (85% recovery) in Stage 1 open pit via gravity gold extraction methods. Stage 1 does not include cyanide leach, underground scenarios or integration of other gold bearing veins identified but not in the resource estimation.
• $27.1M capital expenditure (gravity plant, camp and associated infrastructure) paid back in the first 5 months of production.
• $257M Net Present Value (NPV) applying 0% discount rate (equivalent to cash flow over 2 years mine life).
• $228M NPV applying 9.8% discount rate.
• $511 per ounce of gold total operating cost inclusive of mining, processing, royalties and administration (cash cost ~$383 per ounce).

*Priorities going forward include:*
*2012 Priority Discovery Stage Projects:*
Twin Bonanza Gold Camp :
• Continue extensional surface sampling program at Old Pirate and extensional targets such as The Golden Hind Prospect.
• Continue extensional and infill drilling at Old Pirate.
• Continue extensional drilling at the Buccaneer Porphyry Gold Deposit.
• Drill test other prospect areas including the Corsair Prospect, the Landlubber Prospect, the Bandit Prospect and the Golden Hind Prospect.
• Conduct further detailed gravity gold recovery metallurgical tests on the Old Pirate deposit.
• Conduct metallurgical testing on the Buccaneer Porphyry Gold Deposit.
• Continue extensional surface soil geochemistry programs.
*2012 Other Planned Activities:*
• Complete regional airborne electromagnetic survey at the eastern Barrow Creek, Reynolds Range (Stafford Gold Zone) and Bonita regional project areas.
Kroda Gold Project / Tulsa Project:
• Analysis of historic data and geophysics for further drill testing.
Regional Projects:
• Apply regional geochemistry and mapping programs across several project areas.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*High Grade Gold in First Results from the Golden Hind Discovery*

ABM Resources announce the first systematic surface sampling results for gold at The Golden Hind Prospect located 800 metres south of the Company’s Old Pirate High Grade Gold deposit. Golden Hind is part of the Company's Twin Bonanza Gold Camp Project in the Northern Territory of Australia.

Highlights from the Golden Hind Prospect:
• Multiple sub-parallel veins up to 2 metres wide.
• 200 metre mineralised strike length with samples averaging 29.57g/t in longitudinal surface sampling with a high grade section of:
-60 metres strike length with samples averaging 103.23g/t gold.
• Peak assay result of 784g/t gold.
• Further surface sampling results pending.
• Drilling to commence at the Golden Hind Prospect shortly.


----------



## mr. jeff (6 October 2012)

springhill said:


> *High Grade Gold in First Results from the Golden Hind Discovery*...




To strenthen these claims;



			
				ASX ANNOUNCEMENT / MEDIA RELEASE ASX:ABU said:
			
		

> 2nd October, 2012
> Golden Hind Prospect Returns Spectacular Drill Intersections:
> *15 metres averaging 118.5g/t gold within
> 42 metres averaging 44g/t gold*
> ...




Amazing results and the news flow should continue. Their ground is proving up well and with such extensive tenement areas, they are sitting on a growing, promising resource. What are their plans though?

For now ABU has cleared the 6c level and seems to be moving strongly up. 6c over the past few years has been an important level and I have repeatedly bought the break of this level to sell at rejection, 3 times. Eventually it will have to move on from this action and with POG strength and Golden Hind now well on radar, it is possible. It is also possible that I am quite foolish.


----------



## mr. jeff (6 October 2012)

SP $ 0.061
MC  $197M

Cash at June  $ 23M

The important slides from latest update;








Shows the porphyry resource.

The other thing to note is that they have not seemingly got a development plan in place yet. This is the main concern - all this drilling and capital, all that gold resource, they need to get moving. Mentioned by others already is that they need a 10x share consolidation to break the die as well.

Get some production plans and start making some money while gold is strong. No plans means that you are at least 18 months from making money and moving from a junior explorer to junior producer with exploration upside. 
Otherwise perhaps a takeover and roll up into something with more access to development money. A mid sizer could take the ground on with that stand alone 3 year operation which would nearly pay takeover cost back and hand them exploration ground, plus a 2MOz+ JORC'd resource. Lets say 9cps, just get APAC's 19.9% major holding pre-approval.


----------



## mr. jeff (11 October 2012)

Failed to clear the 6c level again.
Round and round we go, eventually it will move above...


----------



## BELLS REEF (19 November 2013)

Hi 

New holder of ABU and I can't add much of value to the thread, but these attached links are to videos of the Old Pirate site (I think). It looks like footage taken at the establishment stage of the project; some well chosen background music too. -----


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSFqpU2_GQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qLY3c08EXOw

BELLS


----------



## Guardian2014 (14 March 2014)

As a holder of ABU I am wondering if the Old Pirate has just taken our money. 

Does anybody have any views on this stock?
currently at .026 cents.


----------



## MVFC182 (2 August 2014)

As only a holder of ABU as of this year its interesting to read the past discussion. Some really positive announcements lately and I truely believe these guys are kicking goals.

Currenly 42c, up around the all-time high. I'll be holding onto this and enjoying the ride


----------



## System (21 May 2018)

On May 21st, 2018, ABM Resources NL (ABU) changed its name and ASX code to Prodigy Gold NL (PRX).


----------



## greggles (16 May 2019)

Strong move north on high volume today for Prodigy Gold after announcing that it has signed a binding Exploration Farm-in and Joint Venture Agreement with Newmont Exploration Pty Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Newmont Goldcorp Corporation, to advance exploration at the Company's Tobruk Project in the Northern Territory, which is adjacent to Newmont Goldcorp's Callie Gold Mine.



> Key Agreement Terms
> 
> *Earn-in:*
> 
> ...




This is good news for Prodigy Gold with the agreement with Newmont designed to fast track exploration of the Tobruk Project.

The PRX share price has jumped up 10.47% to 9.5c today with an intraday high of 11c. Volume of more than 1.6 million shares is the second highest daily volume in the last 12 months.


----------



## Telamelo (6 August 2020)

PRX seems cheap @ 8.6c very bulish looking chart with extensive gold drilling underway in the NT - previously reported quite high-grade gold samples so seems to me like a decent risk/reward play imo

https://www.marketindex.com.au/asx/prx

https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/PRX:ASX

DYOR as always.. Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (6 August 2020)

PRX recent Quarterly

 Exploration staff now on the ground at Tanami tenements following COVID-19 delays
 Prodigy Gold to screen 19 high priority targets for large-scale gold deposits during the
FY2021 field season across the Tanami and North Arunta Regions
 Exploration work will comprise up to 27,000m of aircore drilling - campaigns of field
mapping and geochemical sampling of drill spoils and rock chips will be run concurrent to
the drilling programs
 Northern Territory co-funding application successful for planned RC drilling on the Lennon
Prospect on the North Arunta Project
 Western Australia EIS co-funding application successful for planned RC drilling on Lake
Mackay JV tenement
 COVID-19 management plan in place for safe activity in the NT and for the return of staff to
their place of residence. All planned exploration occurs more than 50km from communities
in the Tanami and North Arunta

Joint Ventures:
 Lake Mackay (IGO) – Six targets with RC and diamond drilling planned for Lake Mackay in
FY2021
 Euro (Newcrest) – No activities were completed in the Tanami Province during the quarter
due to COVID-19 restrictions
 Tobruk JV (Newmont) – Results of deep sensing geochemical surveys has identified three
targets

 Managing Director’s presentation at Noosa Mining Virtual Conference in July 2020
 Prodigy maintains a healthy cash balance of A$10.7M at 30 June 2020

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200731/pdf/44l1fpw78q046m.pdf


----------



## finicky (6 August 2020)

Amost a 3 bagger since the March low due to the China Plague.
Candidate for my crash spec list although haven't read it up yet.


----------



## Telamelo (7 August 2020)

PRX going well +11.39%!  plenty of drilling underway as we speak..


----------



## Telamelo (8 August 2020)

USD gold price down $35 to $2035 however because of a .007 drop in AUD against USD, our AUD gold price is only down 18cents closing at about $2,843.80oz AUD

Aussie gold stocks at the current record gold prices are very profitable indeed so no better time than to be drilling/mining etc. to find more gold!

https://www.investorstream.com.au/prodigy-gold-release-august

https://www.prodigygold.com.au/projects/

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (9 August 2020)

Guy Le Page of RM Corporate Finance recently had this to say:

The other big news this past week was the gold price smashing through a new record to over $US2070 (AUD$2851) an ounce.

“There’s no end to that at the moment,” Le Page said.

The strong moves this week prompted RBC Capital Markets to launch a new ‘high’ scenario where gold crosses $US3,000/oz (AUD$4,139/oz).


----------



## Telamelo (10 August 2020)

PRX another green day @ .086c +4.88%

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (10 August 2020)

PRX recent "Golden Cross" occurred on 7th Aug meaning the 50dma crossed above it's 200dma (bullish sign!)

https://asx.swingtradebot.com/equities/PRX:ASX

Cheers tela


----------



## Padowan (1 April 2021)

On the 23 March 2021 Prodigy gold reported a wide drilling intersection of sulphides to the ASX,

 the laboratory testing of the sulphides intersected in drilling is being completed 

hopefully they will get reported in April, as I have picked PRX in the monthly competition


----------



## greggles (26 May 2021)

Well, @Padowan's post above was a sign of what was to come, with Prodigy Gold announcing today that is has intercepted "exceptional" high grade copper intersections at the Phreaker Prospect within the Lake Mackay JV.











The grades are better in 21PHDD002 but it does look promising. The drilling to date is very broad spaced so there will need to be more done to define the resource properly. 

The share price spiked hard early, hitting an intraday high of 7.8c before steadily declining to be currently at 5.8c, up 11.54% from yesterday's close of 5.2c.


----------

